# variety packs



## Dankels00 (Jan 22, 2007)

just wondering how they are packaged, not shipped. do you get 2 of each kind? are they seperated so you know whats what? and do you only have a 1 out of 2 chances for it to be female? has anyone had experience with any sort of variety pack?  and what company gives you 10 free with a puchase? thanks


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 22, 2007)

Per the rules...no discussion of packaging or shipping methods...

but to answer your question, Dr. Chronic's Nirvana mix was just that...mixed.
And they did send me 10 free, maybe because it was $100+ order.


----------



## Dankels00 (Jan 22, 2007)

i didnt want to know anything about shipping, like if went to the store and picked up a variety pack would the different strains be seperated or all just thrown into one. and if they are mixed can you tell whats what after flowering


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 22, 2007)

Dankels00 said:
			
		

> i didnt want to know anything about shipping, like if went to the store and picked up a variety pack would the different strains be seperated or all just thrown into one. and if they are mixed can you tell whats what after flowering


 
Thrown into one.  I have a pretty good guess which one I am growing.  I would hope a variety pick would have a few very different looking strains...to ease identification...if it matters.  Email the seedbank and ask them.


----------



## Dankels00 (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks elephant man


----------

